# Help 4yo Pregnant or Not????



## My Shadow (Aug 7, 2011)

I have a 4 year old Quarter Horse, her name is Shadow. I bought her from some people who completely lied to me. They told me she was 6 years old and when I got her home and had the vet out he said that she didnt even have her 4 year old molars yet. I bought her in May and I have done alot of work with her. She is pasture fed with occasional graining. She has gotten very large in the past month. I think she may be pregnant, I dont want to call a vet out if she isnt pregnant. I have no experience with foaling. Plus from what I understand its different with her being a maiden mare. Please anyone help me!! I did try riding her 3 days ago and she was NOT happy. She kept turning her head around and she actually bit my foot. She was also hopping around a little. Is this a sign? I have never had a problem riding her before.:???::???: Picture of when I first got her and what she was yesterday.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

There is no way to tell by pictures if a horse is pregnant or not. Your best bet is to get a vet to palpate and/or ultrasound her to see if she is or not.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I would say it's time for a vet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Like others said, unless they are very close to foaling, it is virtually impossible to tell if they are pregnant from a couple of pictures. She is bigger now than she was when you got her but she could just be getting a bit fat. The only way to get a definitive answer would be from your vet (and if it's still early enough, you might consider terminating the pregnancy if she does turn up preggo).


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I don't understand not wanting to have the vet out if she isn't pregnant -- regardless of whether she is/isn't pregnant, knowing one way or the other (and being able to respond/care for her appropriately) is certainly worth the vet call (imo).


----------



## My Shadow (Aug 7, 2011)

I have no problem bringing the vet out. I was just wondering other peoples opinions on if she is or not. And with her being a first time mom, what are the things I should really watch for and precautions closer to the pregnancy and after.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I believe you should find out for sure whether she is pregnant or not before you start worrying about how to handle the pregnancy, birth, and foal.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes I agree above. I would call the vet so you know what's going on so you are able to give the mare the proper care she needs.


----------



## Ali M (Mar 28, 2011)

Agreed. A lot of people get fooled by simply a fat belly and some bad manners. A vet is really the only way, and it'll save you a lot of time and emotion if you just find out now rather than get excited for a pregnancy, do research, and then realize she isn't pregnant.


----------



## My Shadow (Aug 7, 2011)

Thank you for your opinions. I will have the vet out as soon as I can.


----------



## momo3boys (Jul 7, 2010)

Can't wait to hear the answer! Having a foal is a LOT of work and it sounds like you would rather have a horse that you can ride. Having the vet out is the only way. Good luck!


----------



## My Shadow (Aug 7, 2011)

I am pretty sure she is.. I do see movement in stomach. I can watch her belly bulge out then move. I am 18, I have been riding since I was 9. I have not had my own horse in 3 years. I have been looking for a horse and in May I found Shadow. They had lied to me, so I am dealing with a green horse. But I have worked with her, and she is getting better. But in my eyes she is still a baby herself. Now she is getting large and has movement in her belly. It is definately a SURPRIZE:shock:. I can and will take care of her and her foal. I'm going to Vet Tech school in the Fall, and I feel that this is a blessing and that I am growing as a horse person with the experience that I will be learning. I love this mare uncoditionaly, and the same will go for her foal.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Please get the vet out to say for sure. Pictures are NO indication, and if she is she needs proper care and a vet who is aware before you call and say...."I NEED HELP!" at a moments notice. 

I know many people love mares, but with my gelding I KNOW he is just fat, and nothing more!


----------



## KDW (May 31, 2011)

I know many people love mares, but with my gelding I KNOW he is just fat, and nothing more![/QUOTE]


Agreed...If I didn't know my gelding was one...looking at him out in the field..he would def. be considered a pregnant mare!!!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I had similar situation: my (somewhat starved) paint started to grow a belly. BIG one. And she just turned 2 yo (but was with her daddy stud before I got her). Well... Vet said it's just hay: she's so greedy after not having enough that she ate too much. Eventually she calmed down and belly went away, but she looked very preggy for while.

So the bottom line, the safest is to ask the vet. Hopefully yours is just fat too.


----------



## morabhobbyhorse (Apr 17, 2011)

*I agree the vet should be called*



> Hopefully yours is just fat too.


I don't understand why your experience would 'hopefully the same for her?' Why would you tell a new poster something like this or as an OP said, suggest an abortion? 
I didn't see any indication in the thread she was displeased, just a little shocked.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

As said before, pictures really wont say much about her being pregnant. Ask your vet and have her tested. I'm sorry this happened to you. We had a similar situation too.  Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I was the one that suggested terminating the pregnancy if it is still early enough and I stand by that. The OP admittedly has no experience with foaling and probably has no experience with foals or properly training them. Realistically, the foal would be nothing more than 1 more potentially grade foal born that there was no plan or preparation for. We don't even know if the OP is financially able to care for a pregnant mare or have the space for a foal. If not, then it would joint the ranks of thousands of other weanlings at the auctions or on CL that are being bought for less than $50 by kill buyers. What is kinder to the possible foal? Terminate it now or raise it only to have it go to slaughter?

OP, just so we understand each other, I am not directing any negativity at you, I am just trying to be realistic about the situation. When you have the vet check her out, if she is pregnant, you might want to at least talk to the vet about the possibility of termination. Pregnancy and foaling are very risky situations and I would hate for you to lose your mare as she is birthing a foal you weren't expecting and didn't intend to buy.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

morabhobbyhorse said:


> I don't understand why your experience would 'hopefully the same for her?' Why would you tell a new poster something like this or as an OP said, suggest an abortion?
> I didn't see any indication in the thread she was displeased, just a little shocked.


I do NOT understand what is so wrong or rude with my post. The OP showed some concerns about the mare being preggy - we gave her opinions (in nice way I have to add, noone tried to be rude or bring any negativity towards OP, much less trying to offend). If it's a quality mare and you know who's the daddy (and they match) I don't see a big deal out of it. HOWEVER when you don't even know what you are getting it's too much of risk: foal can be HYPP-positive, lethal white, horrible confo, you name it. Plus all money and risks going into mare and foal. If OP wants to have a baby - that's fine, it's her decision in the end, but this is a public forum and everyone is free to give own opinion. So yes, I still stand my opinion that in this situation it's better if it'd be just fat.


----------



## morabhobbyhorse (Apr 17, 2011)

> I can and will take care of her and her foal. I'm going to Vet Tech school in the Fall, and I feel that this is a blessing and that I am growing as a horse person with the experience that I will be learning. I love this mare uncoditionaly, and the same will go for her foal.


Am I the only person that read this? Why is everyone telling this poor poster how sorry they are when she doesn't seem to be sorry at all? Is there something you folks know that I don't? Like her FINANCIAL ability or Maturity or ABILITY to care for a foal. It's good people are recommending a vet, but why all your gently, and some not so gently telling her this is some horrible thing that's happened to her? Being sold a horse with coggins would be horrible. Or some other disease about to kill the 4 YO. It seems all the wailing and keening going on over a possible foal is a little extreme.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

morab, you are not the only person who can read English. Yes, I've seen that too. But I think you missed all points we were trying to make. So I'm not gonna even try...


----------



## morabhobbyhorse (Apr 17, 2011)

*Of Course, How could I have forgotten it was you Smrobs*

The forum's self-appointed last word on who can and cannot have a foal. LOL. You said you didn't even know her financial situation, I forgot you and a few others on this thread feel you have the right to know a persons income, perhaps personally inspect their facilities, and then same something readily apparent to most people, NO ONE has experience raising a foal until they DO it. Why don't you guys get off her, because she did NOT ask if she should keep the foal, only if we thought her filly was pregnant. Trying to discourage someone from breeding, in all your hostile charm is one thing, but now you've cranked it up a level to abortion? 
Someone's signature on here, can't remember whose, says you can never win a fight with an idiot. Maybe you should find out if she's going to use someone on the forum's money to raise the foal. 

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Morab, the only person I see wailing and keening here is you. The fact is, we _don't_ know the OP's financial situation, or anything about their ability to raise a foal except she admitted to having zero foal experience. There are lots of professional horsepeople out there that don't have the ability/knowledge to raise a foal properly. I am not assuming that the OP is incapable, but neither am I assuming that she is this wunderful trainer who will turn out a perfectly well mannered and well trained foal. Would you encourage her to bring a foal into the world that she was unable to care for or if it would compromise the care of her mare? Then again, she may have all the money in the world, unlike the rest of us, that still doesn't guarantee a safe foaling or a healthy baby.

There are many other things to think about rather than "it will be a cute baybee and I'll love it". Love doesn't feed it when times get hard, love doesn't train it, love won't correct a deformity or an unsoundness, love won't find it a home if she has to sell it.

I wasn't demanding that she immediately have it terminated, I was just mentioning another option and other information that she might have not been aware of or really thought through beforehand. But apparently that makes me this horrible person :roll:. Whatever the OP decides to do, I'll support her decision and I'll pray that mare and foal both come out healthy.

And with that, I'm done here.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Morab- I think you're the one making people afraid to express their opinions... Personally, I'd hope that her mare wasn't pregnant as well. Not that there is anything wrong with cute little foals, but babies are EXPENSIVE and the possibility of something going wrong is very much there! And there are already so many horses in the world that don't have homes and I wouldn't want the OP to feel the pressure of raising the baby extraordinarily well so that she would be able to sell it IF she can't hold onto it herself. I feel that other posters have tried to communicate their hope for the best outcome of this situation- being that the mare isn't pregnant. 

The OP already said that she was lied to about the mare's age and training, so adding a baby to the mix would just make the situation that much harder. The OP is already having to work harder with the mare than I'm sure she anticipated and a pregnant 4 year old doesn't sound like that much fun anyway. Again, I have nothing against foals but in this economy accident babies aren't exactly what everybody's wanting to buy. If the mare is pregnant and the OP decides that she wants the baby then good for her! But until then everybody is crossing their fingers that she won't have to make a tough decision regarding the health of both her mare and potential baby. If that offends you, morab, then I'm sorry, but most people aren't looking to add to the unwanted horse issue.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Morab, 

I am participating in this thread as a mod, not a member, and I will not express my opinion on the OP's situation. I will express my opinion about how members conduct themselves in this thread. YOUR posts are the ones that are crossing a line; everyone else who's posted, including the OP, so far has been able to accept different points of view, agree to disagree or choose to accept or reject advice offered civilly. 

Attacking members or moderators for their opinions because you disagree with them is distasteful no matter who's doing it.

Please reread the Conscientious Etiquette policy and the Forum guidelines and take a deep breath before posting again. 


http://www.horseforum.com/horse-forum-rules-announcements/conscientious-etiquette-policy-6069/

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-forum-rules-announcements/horse-forum-rules-354/


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

*Morab being nasty*

Just read through this. I don't think anyone was trying to be mean and run someone off. There were honest responses, while they may not all be honey coated, they were honest and knowledge based. Most ask questions on internet forums for knowledgable answers and it would be irresponsible to do otherwise. 

Breeding & raising foals is a touchy subject especially given the state of the horse economy right now. I myself am a breeder and have no problem with people raising foals, when they are prepared for it. The OP stated that she has no knowledge of foaling. Also the mare is a green 4 year old. Handling a foal with a maiden, green mare is not always an easy venture. Not to mention the infinite possibilities of things that can go wrong. We've lost a foal as well as a mare in the past and I can say that when you watch a prized mare's uterus prolapse it makes the most experienced breeders question whether it's worth it. 

I don't have a clue as to the OPs financial situation nor is it any of my business but I do know the costs involved in raising a foal start to finish and it isn't pennies. Ultrasounds, prenatal care, after care, training expenses and on and on. 

Then there is the fact that there is no way for the OP to know what the foal is, it could be subject to a myriad of genetic diseases and less than ideal conformation. 

OP, please let us know when you get word from the vet. I also hope she is just chubby, raising a foal is something that is much better when planned. If she is, seek out experienced breeders in your area that you can talk to about how it all works & buy the book "Blessed are the broodmares". Most foalings go without a hitch but there is always that one case that doesn't.


----------



## morabhobbyhorse (Apr 17, 2011)

MH, I agree that I don't think anyone was intentionally mean, but the bias of her not raising a foal was there thread after thread. Can bias be intentional? Or prejudice? I really don't think it can. I took some cheap shots at a couple people who made me miserable for NINE pages recently, and I am not apologetic about it. But at the same time this girl seems excited to be having a foal. And as I said earlier, no one ever has experience with it until they do it. I wish her the best of luck in what she and her vet decide because i don't think it's my place to tell people they 'can't.'


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

To the original poster-I do hope you find out from a vet if your horse is pregnant. I've raised a few foals-it's quite an experience. It's also quite pricey. Didn't you say she was "exposed " to her sire? If she's PG, you may want to research the bloodline, to see what might be in store. Good luck!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Well I'll throw my hat into the I hope she is open ring as well....

The OP didn't set out to buy a bred mare
She has no idea who the sire maybe

So I hope she is open..

If the OP chooses to breed her down the line, makes an informed choice knowing the possible consequences of pregnancy, such as the very real chance of losing the mare, foal or both, then that is her decision.


----------



## morabhobbyhorse (Apr 17, 2011)

I hope the horse is what the thread starter wants her to be. And that everything is ok.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

morabhobbyhorse said:


> MH, I agree that I don't think anyone was intentionally mean, but the bias of her not raising a foal was there *thread after thread*. Can bias be intentional? Or prejudice? I really don't think it can. I took some cheap shots at a couple *people who made me miserable for NINE pages recently, *and I am not apologetic about it. But at the same time this girl seems excited to be having a foal. And as I said earlier, no one ever has experience with it until they do it. I wish her the best of luck in what she and her vet decide because i don't think it's my place to tell people they 'can't.'


Thread after thread? Do you mean post after post?

Because people "made" you "miserable for 9 pages recently" gives you the right to stalk them when they post again and attack them? That is what this seems like. Get over yourself. Noone here wants to listen to your "sour grapes". I would NOT agree that the OP is "excited". Perhaps you need to reread. FYI-noone is saying anyone "can't". We just want her to have ALL SIDES to make an informed decision.

There are MANY of us who believe that, when possible, foals should be planned and delivered by experienced people. There are too many good, already trained horses being sent up for meat, etc. Sort of like "spay and neuter" your dog and cat. Unwanted pups and cute little kitties grow up. Only Horse are bigger, and cost even more $$. You really think that a STUDENT is financially ready and able to predict what the future will bring any more than the rest of us? Yeah, she may accept the foal, yada yada.....but who knows what the future can and will bring? Noone.

I am also hoping she has a hay belly, and is fat and happy. IF she is preggers, I do think ALL options, yes, including termination, need looking at. 

As for you attacking some of the more knowledgeable people on this forum-says very little for you.:-|


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

One thing to note is that Smrobs made one small suggestion to terminating the foal BEFORE the OP stated that with her upcoming Vet Tech school, she will welcome that foal and deal with what comes. Prior to Smrobs posting this suggestion, that has so deeply offended Morab, there was no indication in the OP's posts that she WANTED the foal. In fact, all indication that she was leery of a pregnancy diagnosis.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

morabhobbyhorse said:


> The forum's self-appointed last word on who can and cannot have a foal.



The 'self appointed last word' you are referring to is a moderator, and you are darn lucky she is more tolerant than I would be, if I were her. 

To the OP, if you want the foal, then best wishes to you and please keep us updated.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

morabhobbyhorse said:


> The forum's self-appointed last word on who can and cannot have a foal. LOL. You said you didn't even know her financial situation, I forgot you and a few others on this thread feel you have the right to know a persons income, perhaps personally inspect their facilities, and then same something readily apparent to most people, NO ONE has experience raising a foal until they DO it. Why don't you guys get off her, because she did NOT ask if she should keep the foal, only if we thought her filly was pregnant. Trying to discourage someone from breeding, in all your hostile charm is one thing, but now you've cranked it up a level to abortion?


I truly think you have to calm down, re-read the thread again, and stop putting words to the other people mouth (and guess what other people think). And just so you know bunch of people giving advices in this thread DID raise the babies so words about expenses, risks, etc. are not just meanie-heads trying to scare the OP, but real experience. 


OP, I wish you luck in whatever you decide and keep us updated!


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

Well...I read the whole thread and I have decided to steer clear of what all was said and simply give you the best advice I can....

First of all, Im glad your excited about the prospect of your mare being prego. That shows you have a good heart and will more then likely be willing to make the commitment to the foal if need be...Also, I too and going to school to be a vet tech, and this would be a good learning experience but simply keep in mind it might not be the smartest learning curve. Here are a few things to consider...

For one, are you finnacially stable enough to care for a mare and baby? This means being able to afford the proper feeds and hay for the mommy and the growing baby after it comes, will you have the money to provide proper vet care and check ups? also the money for a vet in an emergency situation during foaling? If you are not able to handle training the baby, not saying you wont be but just in case, will you have the money to get help training?

Next I would consider your skill level...do you feel prepared for having a foal? If you think you can handle it then power to you, but will you be prepared to handle the loss if something does go wrong? Think about this one hard, even if things will most likely be fine. If she is prego then look into reading as many books as possible, speak with as many vets as possible, breeders too, and educate yourself thoroughly so you know what to expect.

Now how about marketability of the foal? Is your mare papered and registered and what studs was she exposed to? if it was just daddy thats going to be a really, really close breeding (too close for my liking) but so long as she isnt already overly linebred the foal should be fine. Investigate her lines and see what you can find out. If its a desireable breeding thats a bonus, if not then really think about if you want the baby and if the baby is marketable. You may plan to be the forever home for the foal but things happen and if your forced to sell its good to know what the baby is worth.

Lastly, my more immediate advice would be to have the vet out and tell you if she is or isnt prego as soon as possible. Ask your vet about all of your options and consider what Ive said if she is prego and make what you feel is the best dessicion for yourself and your horse. If that dessicion is to have a foal then I am happy for you! I would like to see a thread following your mares progress.

Heres hoping she is or isnt prego...whichever you are truely wanting and feel ready for.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

morabhobbyhorse said:


> Being sold a horse with coggins would be horrible. .



Umm coggins is not a problem. It is simply a test for Equine Infectious Anemia for which a negative Coggins would be a GOOD thing.

There is some reading for you to help you understand horse care etc. :lol:

Equine Infectious Anemia and the Coggins Test


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

Spyder said:


> Umm coggins is not a problem. It is simply a test for Equine Infectious Anemia for which a negative Coggins would be a GOOD thing.
> 
> There is some reading for you to help you understand horse care etc. :lol:
> 
> Equine Infectious Anemia and the Coggins Test


Very eloquently put, Spyder. :lol:

To the OP, I hope that everything works out for you no matter which way it goes. Please let us know what the vet says!


----------



## morabhobbyhorse (Apr 17, 2011)

Spyder, you are just too cute. Eloquent? Well someone else can decide. I know coggins tests are for Equine Infectious Anemia and I know what lavender foal syndrome is, I read constantly, watch videos, talk to OP about things things your talking head may not have thought about. I raised my first foal from birth probably before you were born. Now the big thing is imprinting, NH, all these nice words for things that were just good horsemanship then. I put his mother on a long lead and took her out to flat grassy area and let her walk her discomfort off until it was actually time for Peacocks Sunny Boy to be born. I worked and showed at the stable at the same time, and did everything from mucking, to helping the BO do his farrier work, training green Standardbreds to dog carts before their actually race training began. I showed in WP, Trail and English Equitation at the same time. Was it called imprinting when I'd take an afternoon nap with Sunny and his mother, who saw me so often in the stall, I think she began to think she'd had twins? I just know she was very careful not to step on me either. I put his first halter on, I lead him behind his mother to start him, and then lead him all over, where I went if I could watch out for him and do the task I was doing. I won reserve champion in English Equitation my first year out and also the first year I'd ever laid eyes on an English saddle in the OVHSA. And champion for my age group in WP. I taught Sunny to tie, could touch him anywhere, did his feet myself, walked under him to get from side to side at times, and showed him in halter. He was a registered Saddlebred. OK, so I don't use your 'eloquence' when I'm talking. I tend to post fast and move on to another thread. I also don't follow people around waiting for them to say something I can correct with big words if I understand what they meant. Yet you, in your Buddha persona seem to do little else. Maybe it makes you feel you contribute or maybe it just makes you smile to try and make someone look stupid. But Spyder, I am neither stupid or uniformed. I have owned 4 horses in my lifetime, and two were rescues. I got the first one at an auction, away from a meat buyer, 30 years ago. Now when I say Sienna is a rescue, you assume although no one has ever asked, she came from someplace similar. I 'rescued' she and her owners at the same time. A buyer had basically defrauded them, an elderly couple getting their first horse (meaning older than me, LOL) by wearing her out, then tacking her up with a barn buddy, and taking the wife for a ride. I still remember her telling me, 'When I rode her she did what I wanted almost before I asked.' Well yeah, she was just following the lead horse. So they take wonder mare home, and the next time they try to ride her she is now 'wild thing.' Knowing nothing and not knowing where to get the info, they listened to a 'friend' of theirs, a know it all kinda like you see here. Said a crop would straighten her right up. One time it didn't and when the man leaned over to put his right leg in the stirrup, she bucked him off, and they never did anything with her again. She came to me with whip marks, a halter too small that her head had actually grown into, long feet, a mane so tangled it took me a week to get it all out along with dealing with her behavior problems. Those owners came back the next month and said they couldn't believe how soft her eye was. We had kids riding her by then. I am not bragging but please don't treat me like an idiot. I'm not like some people who come here with questions about their first horse or are in over their head. I joined here because it seemed like a lively forum with lots of threads to pick from and I still learn something almost every time I come. Of course that takes an open mind and the ability to realize you will never know all there is to know about horses. Cheryl


----------



## ArabGirl (Mar 30, 2011)

I think Spyder's post was well put also. A horse with 'Coggins'(the Coggins test) is a horse that has been tested and shown negative results for Equine Infectious Anemia. A horse with coggins is not horrible...it's great.


----------



## morabhobbyhorse (Apr 17, 2011)

OK unsubscribing from this too, since people obviously can't understand plain English and choose to think I meant was coggins tested instead of having equine anemia.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

morabhobbyhorse said:


> OK unsubscribing from this too, since people obviously can't understand plain English.



Just gently saying, for anyone who wants me to understand plain English, could you please put it in nice short paragraphs for me, big blocks of uninterrupted text scare me


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Golden Horse said:


> Just gently saying, for anyone who wants me to understand plain English, could you please put it in nice short paragraphs for me, big blocks of uninterrupted text scare me


I Agree 

I just won't even bother to read when someone either hasn't learned what a paragraph is unable to think then post with unjumbled thoughts.


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Saying a horse has coggins doesn't sound like a good thing. Maybe it should have been put " the horse has a negative coggins" or something like that. Imo  I am definately not an expert at all though 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morehandclaps (Aug 9, 2011)

maybe we could wait until the OP has come back to say if the vet has been out? (if she has already done this and i just missed it, i'm sorry... :] )

it would be nice to get back on topic and not talking about who said what or who meant what. i see we are getting there slowly, but the OP was originally talking about whether or not her mare was pregnant!

i personally hope the OP does what she thinks is best and if her horse is pregnant asks more knowledgable people about what she should do in that situation and have them help her through it! i hope everything goes well for you, whether it be a baby in her or her just eating a bit more than she usually does. :] i hope the vet has good news for you!


----------



## justicefmly (Jan 10, 2011)

Good Luck to you and your mare.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Spyder said:


> Umm coggins is not a problem. It is simply a test for Equine Infectious Anemia for which a negative Coggins would be a GOOD thing.
> 
> There is some reading for you to help you understand horse care etc. :lol:
> 
> Equine Infectious Anemia and the Coggins Test


Well said.

Saying a horse 'has a Coggins' or 'sells with a Coggins' is pretty darn typical phrasing in the horse world. It may not be proper English but most horse people know exactly what it means. The horse has a current negative Coggins.

Add me to the crowd that not only does not read large blobs of run on text but also to the crowd wishes the OP well. Please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I know what kind of situation you are in, I bought my mare who was three months in foal (I didn't know this) and well they said she was exposed to a stud, was never confirmed. As time went on she didn't see to change much so I figured she wasn't pregnant. Until the day before she foaled and he stomach dropped, the next day she had a beautiful baby  I had no experience with foal, but I did as much research as I could and figured out what needed to be done. Now he's a healthy well mannered little weanling colt  it's a great experience. I would get you vet to check, because there are things that should be done before birth. Not must, but should. I didn't see my mare give birth, lucky for me this was her third foal and she didn't have trouble. A maiden mare should be watched to be sure it goes smoothly. Wish you best of luck 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## My Shadow (Aug 7, 2011)

I had the vet out and My Shadow is going to be a mommy! I am going to keep the foal. Just thought I would update you all.


----------



## My Shadow (Aug 7, 2011)

These are pictures of her today.. I am seeing difference in her belly.


----------



## Appyfreak (Oct 22, 2010)

My Shadow, 
I 50th the getting the vet out to preg check the mare. A rectal palpation is pretty cheap.
I do a lot of resale and rescue horses, and it can be very hard to tell if a mare is prego by her looks. Had one mare a 4 yr old arab x. The seller said she was not bred. Well, either baby was kicking, or mare had some serious work issues! Had the vet out, sure enough, " I feel a leg!" 
Had another mare years ago, that I got as a two year old. No idea she was bred, never bagged up, got huge anything, one day there was a foal out with her. Everything fine.
Another time with a rescue mare about 8 years ago, I didn't get the vet to check her. My bad, I now preg check ANY new mare we get in the has not shown obvious signs of heat. Anyways, I though mare was to skinny to be prego, or maintain a pregnancy. She never got big, was still thin, never bagged up, nothing. She foaled out during the night, ripped horribly, baby was weak. I ended up with huge vet bills to put the mare back together, blood work and IGg on the baby, fluids on both, a lesson learned.

Things can go very easy, or horribly wrong during foaling.

If nothing else the vet can give you an aprox. date of when the mare is due so you can be ready, and watch for signs, should the mare have any trouble foaling. If open, the vet may have other suggestions, such as exersize, worming, or feed change.

Another question is have you seen any signs of heat? This can help determine if you mare is bred or not. Frequent peeing, winking, being overly nice to other horses, backing up to people, bushes, other horses ( I have seen hormonal mares do weird things) can all be signs of heat. Also check for "heat scald" on her backs legs, and tail. This is were the urine will run down, and make sticky nasty mess. I have one mare, that scald is the only sign I ever see of her in heat.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Any estimation of how far along she is?


----------



## My Shadow (Aug 7, 2011)

He said that she would be having her baby within the next 3 months. He is kinda an old time doc. But I have noticed she was getting larger back farther and she was starting to stretch a little. She also all of a sudden has been really klingy which is not like her. I go out and check on her and when I walk away it seems she isnt happy and paces and pushes on the fence.:-(


----------

